# 300 weatherby mag



## skoal man (Aug 19, 2007)

does any one know of an accurate load for a 300 weatherby mag for deer


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

It will be different for every gun. A load that shoots well in one gun, may or may not shoot well in yours. Beartooth, however, has had some experience with the weatherby's. I am sure he will respond soon.


----------

